# Official Lega A1 thread



## italianBBlover

Ehehe

The 83th italian A1 league season will start this week-end.

THE GAMES OF THE 1TH TURN

October 2th, 2004

- Air Avellino VS Montepaschi Siena at Del Mauro arena (*Live on Skysport at 18:30pm*)



October 3th, 2004

- Sicc Jesi VS Armani Milan at Triccoli arena (*Live on Skysport at 12:00pm + taped on 21:00*)

- Bipop Reggio Emilia VS Roseto at Bigi arena

- Livorno VS Scavolini Pesaro at Algida arena

- Navigo.it Teramo VS Varese at Scapriano arena

- Viola Reggio Calabria VS Lauretana Biella at Pentimele arena

- Lottomatica Rome VS Snaidero Udine at Tiziano arena

- Vertical Vision Cantù VS Climamio Bologna at Oregon arena

- Benetton Treviso VS Pompea Naples at Verde arena


----------



## LegoHat

Do you have any idea how much playing time Michael Andersen of Pompea Napoli is going to get this season? He is a big guy and he has always played well in international games for Denmark. We also had Chris Christoffersen playing for Scavolini Pesaro, but I have no idea about where he is playing now...

I'm looking forward to seeing how Mario Austin will do this season, after his unfortunate stay in Russia he will have to prove that he is good enough to play in the NBA.

Will Ibrahim Sani get any playing time this season? I remember reading a lot of good things about him and he was also mentioned as a candidate for the NBA, but perhaps he is a bit too young to play with the best right now.


----------



## el_Diablo

any news about ville kaunisto (last season kouvot in finnish league) going to jesi? there were some rumours about him, are they going to loan him to some lower level team for next season or what?

I'll be rooting for pesaro this season!


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!
> Do you have any idea how much playing time Michael Andersen of Pompea Napoli is going to get this season? He is a big guy and he has always played well in international games for Denmark. We also had Chris Christoffersen playing for Scavolini Pesaro, but I have no idea about where he is playing now...
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing how Mario Austin will do this season, after his unfortunate stay in Russia he will have to prove that he is good enough to play in the NBA.
> 
> Will Ibrahim Sani get any playing time this season? I remember reading a lot of good things about him and he was also mentioned as a candidate for the NBA, but perhaps he is a bit too young to play with the best right now.


Hi Legohat

Well, Michael is the only real "mighty" big man of Naples, even if Rocca is a very promising young.
Andersen will play at least 25/27 minutes per game.
Christ Christoffersen ? I've lost all about him ... I dunno where he's !

Yea, I'm really curiose to see how far will go Austin the season.

About Sani I dunno what say, I don't know him.
I know only he plays with Roseto, one of the "craziest" team of the A1 (they have all the countries ... the miss maybe only Grönland lol ).

Gretz


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> any news about ville kaunisto (last season kouvot in finnish league) going to jesi? there were some rumours about him, are they going to loan him to some lower level team for next season or what?
> 
> I'll be rooting for pesaro this season!


I've never heard of him or rumors from Jesi about him.

I'm going to inform you if there will be news.

Gretz


----------



## el_Diablo

thanks... here is something about kaunisto:

Ville Kaunisto signed a multi-year contract with Jesi - Sep. 24, 2004 - by Pekka Konttinen
According to his agent, Finnish forward Ville Kaunisto (205-F-82, agency: Rasmussen Services) has signed a multi-year contract with Italian Serie A-league team Sicc BPA Jesi. Kaunisto proved his talent to team managament during the try-out session and now signed 4-year contract with the club.

http://www.eurobasket.com/fin/fin.asp

on another site it was said that the contract was 1+3 years, and jesi has the option after one year (this was in Finnish, so the link would probably not do you much good  ). he had a trial with jesi and was able to convince them to give him a contract (12 points in 16 minutes against pesaro)... but it was strongly suggested that he would be loaned to the german/french/spanish 2nd league for next season...

he averaged 17,1 points 9,1 rebounds in Finnish league and was a big part of the championship team kouvot.


----------



## JGKoblenz

The only Brazilian in the Lega A is Guilherme Giovannoni, he will be playing for Lauretana Biella, let's see if he will put a solid contribution this year.

Guilherme Giovannoni


----------



## italianBBlover

Avellino VS Siena *61-86* (21-28,35-46,52-65)

Avellino's top scorer Damien Ryan 20 points, top rebounder Damon Williams 13 rebounds (+12 points).

Siena's top scorer Giacomo Galanda 17 points (+8 rebounds, 1 dunk and 2 blocks), top rebounder Michalis Kakiouzis 17 rebounds (+13 points and 1 block).

To report the nice dunk of Luigi DaTome at the end of the game; he put his legs over the rim :laugh: 
Great


----------



## italianBBlover

Live Jesi VS Milan

The first 1/4 ended *15-34* for Milan 

At a moment the score was 4-23  

Even Jerry McCullough (175 cm) dunked ......


----------



## italianBBlover

1th half

Sicc Jesi VS Armani Milan *31-50*

Till now James Singleton (former Jesi player) made 19 points, ending the 2/4 with a fantastic dunk on a banked alley-hoop of Daniele Cavaliero :yes: :grinning:


----------



## italianBBlover

3/4

Sicc Jesi VS Armani Milan *47-76*


----------



## italianBBlover

Armani Milan "rolled" Sicc Jesi *94-73*

MVP James Singleton with 6/9 from 2, 2/3 from 3, 5 rebounds, 1 block and some NBA numbers ....

For Jesi Mario Boni scored 22 points (8/16 from the field)


----------



## italianBBlover

About the super action Cavaliero-Singleton, Flavio Tranquillo (the famous TV commentator) said "it was the most beautiful action I've never seen in Italy".

Carter-esque :grinning:


----------



## ostend

What about Roseto.... ItalianBBlover... do you know stats from the belgian guys on the team especially Beghin?


----------



## JPBulls

Hey, I would like to follow Guilherme e Marquinhos this year, anyone knows the links for league A1 and A2( second division, must be A2, I don´t know...).

I would like to see some stats...


----------



## italianBBlover

*Italian A1 League - Day 1*

Air Avellino VS Montepaschi Siena 61-86 
Sicc Jesi VS Armani Jeans Milan 73-94 
Lottomatica Rome VS Snaidero Udine 72-75 
Bipop Carire R. Emilia VS Roseto Basket 84-50 
Basket Livorno VS Scavolini Pesaro 61-72 
Teramo Basket VS Pallacanestro Varese 74-75 
Viola Reggio Calabria VS Lauretana Biella 75-91 
Vertical Vision Cantu' VS Climamio Bologna 84-77 
Benetton Basket Treviso VS Pompea Naples 75-79 

TOP SCORERS
R. Siskauskas 31 points
F. Di Bella 26 p. 
M. Penberthy 25 p. 
P. Jones 25 p. 
M. Boni 22 p. 

TOP REBOUNDERS
M. Kakiouzis 17 rebounds
J. Jaacks 15 r.
C. Shaw 14 r.
D. Williams 13 r.
H. Mottola 13 r.

Later more news


----------



## el_Diablo

www.legabasket.it (A1)

it's in italian, but stats aren't hard to find...

edit: and the site seems to be down at the moment...


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> www.legabasket.it (A1)
> 
> it's in italian, but stats aren't hard to find...
> 
> edit: and the site seems to be down at the moment...


Yea, at the moment it's down ...

Hey Diablo, have you seen Hanno ? 13 points, 13 rebounds,2 dunks, 2 blocks :yes:


----------



## JPBulls

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> www.legabasket.it (A1)
> 
> it's in italian, but stats aren't hard to find...
> 
> edit: and the site seems to be down at the moment...


Thanks!! I found the Second Division too... 

Great game by Marquinhos, I´mm a huge fan of his game...


----------



## el_Diablo

> Hey Diablo, have you seen Hanno ? 13 points, 13 rebounds,2 dunks, 2 blocks


yes, I checked pesaro's stats. I'm REALLY impressed with his 13 rebounds, he hasn't been that good a rebounder.

teemu didn't do that well statistically.


----------



## italianBBlover

Day 1 
Team *Dunk-o-meter* :grinning: 

Milan 5 dunks
Pesaro 3 dunks
Reggio Emilia 3 dunks
Siena 3 dunks
Teramo 3 dunks
Treviso 3 dunks
Bologna 2 dunks
Cantù 2 dunks
Naples 2 dunks
Reggio Calabria 2 dunks
Udine 2 dunks
Varese 2 dunks
Avellino 1 dunk
Biella 0 dunks
Livorno 0 dunks
Rome 0 dunks
Roseto 0 dunks
Jesi 0 dunks


----------



## italianBBlover

*Italian A1 League - Day 2*

Wednesday 6th

Scavolini Pesaro VS Lottomatica Rome *94-85* (aud. _5,600_ )

PS 20/32 from 2, 13/28 from 3 , 15/21 f.t. , 3 dunks (Mottola 1, Frosini 1, Ress 1 )
-C. Smith 29 points, A. Djordjevic 21, H.Mottola 13
-A. Frosini 9 rebounds, H.Mottola 8, M.Milic 4

RM 19/37 from 2, 10/25 from 3 , 17/22 f.t. , 1 dunk (V.d.S. 1)
-A. Righetti 18 points, M. Tusek 16, H.Sconochini 13
-T. Van Den Spiegel 9 rebounds, H. Sconochini 5, M. Tusek 4

...............

Climamio Bologna VS Basket Livorno *72-64* (aud. _4,247_ )

PS 19/43 from 2 , 6/22 from 3, 16/25 f.t. , 4 dunks (Mancinelli 3, Belinelli 1)
-G. Basile 17 points, M. Vujanic 11, E. Lorbek 11
-M. Rancik 9 rebounds, E. Lorbek 6, S. Mancinelli 4

LI 15/39 from 2, 7/27 from 3, 13/20 f.t., 1 dunk (Shumpert)
-P. Shumpert 15 points, D. Nicholas 14, T. Fantoni 5 
-A. Anagonye 8 rebounds, P. Shumpert 7, A. Porta 6 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thursday 7th

Roseto Basket-Vertical Vision Cantu' 07/10 20:30 
Snaidero Udine-Bipop Reggio Emilia 07/10 20:30 
Lauretana Biella-Benetton Treviso 07/10 20:30 
Armani Milan-Air Avellino 07/10 20:30 
Pallacanestro Varese-Viola Reggio Calabria 07/10 20:30 
Pompea Naples-Sicc Jesi 07/10 20:30 
Montepaschi Siena-Teramo Basket 07/10 20:30


----------



## LegoHat

I didn't know Preston Shumpert played for Livorno, a couple of years ago I was sure that he would get drafted to the NBA, he has great 3-point shooting ability and he can drive to the basket too. He was even featured in SLAM Magazine in his senior year of college, I'll be looking forward to seeing how he is doing this season.


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!
> I didn't know Preston Shumpert played for Livorno, a couple of years ago I was sure that he would get drafted to the NBA, he has great 3-point shooting ability and he can drive to the basket too. He was even featured in SLAM Magazine in his senior year of college, I'll be looking forward to seeing how he is doing this season.


Well, he played the season 2003-2004 in Lega2 (it. 2nd division) for Montecatini, and played pretty well.

This year is good to prove if he can do well on top levels too.


----------



## italianBBlover

Armani Milan-Air Avellino *81-57*
Varese-Tris Reggio Calabria *76-68*
Montepaschi Siena-Teramo *90-71*
Roseto Sharks-Vertical Vision Cantù *80-76*
Snaidero Udine-Bipop Reggio Emilia *79-68*
Pompea Naples-Sicc Jesi *103-93*
Lauretana Biella-Benetton Treviso *83-91*


*TOP SCORERS*
C. Smith 29 points 
J. Trepagnier 28 p. 
M. Boni 27 p. 
N. Mazzarino 27 p.
N. Nolan 27 p.

*TOP REBOUNDERS*
N. Nolan 13 rebounds
S. Arigbabu 11 r.
J. Singleton 11 r. 
M. Kakiouzis 10 r. 
C. Shaw 10 r.

Daily "*dunk-o-meter*"
Bologna 4 dunks
Milan 4 dunks
Avellino 3 dunks
Naples 3 dunks
Treviso 3 dunks
Cantù 2 dunks
Pesaro 2 dunks
Reggio Calabria 2 dunks
Reggio Emilia 2 dunks
Varese 2 dunks
Biella 1 dunk
Livorno 1 dunk
Rome 1 dunk
Teramo 1 dunk
Udine 1 dunk
Jesi 0 dunks
Roseto 0 dunks
Siena 0 dunks


----------



## italianBBlover

*Italian A1 League - Day 3*

Lottomatica Rome-Climamio Bologna *84-86* 
Sicc Jesi-Basket Livorno *94-78* 
Snaidero Udine-Pallacanestro Varese *82-76* 
Bipop Reggio Emilia-Montepaschi Siena *82-84* 
Navigo.it Teramo-Lauretana Biella *78-76* 
Armani Milan-Viola Reggio Calabria *81-70* 
Vertical Vision Cantu'-Air Avellino *88-72* 
Pompea Naples-Scavolini Pesaro *86-79* 
Benetton Treviso-Roseto Sharks *104-57* 


Udine-Varese 82-76
Udine: Estill 18, Michele Mian 15, Langhi 13
Varese: Becirovic 27, Nolan 21 

Bipop Reggio Emilia-Montepaschi Siena 82-84 
Reggio Emilia: Gigli 18, Sims 16
Siena: Thornton 21, Kakiouzis 17.

Navigo.it Teramo-Lauretana Biella 78-76 
Teramo: Hughes 21, Wheeler 20, Thomas 19
Biella: Austin 17.

Armani Jeans Milano-Reggio Calabria 81-70 
Milan: McCullough 21, Blair 20, Gigena 12 ( 10 team dunks)
Reggio Calabria: Mazzarino 21, Shaw 16 (Mazzarino 6/6 from 3)

Vertical Vision Cantù-Air Avellino 88-72 
Cantù: Kaukenas 17
Avellino: Middleton 21.

Pompea Napoli-Scavolini Pesaro 86-79 
Napoli: Penberthy 22, allen 15
Pesaro: Smith 27, Milic 24, Mottola 15.

Benetton Treviso-Roseto 104-57 
Treviso: Bulleri 19, Goree 18, Morlende 16
Roseto: Woodward 23.


Later more news


----------



## italianBBlover

*Italian A1 League official thread*

A post for every day game is too much ... better a unique post about the serie A1, like ACB

DAY 4

Air Avellino-Snaidero Udine 93-85 
Basket Livorno-Roseto Sharks 76-53 
Lauretana Biella-Bipop Reggio Emilia 66-56 
Viola Reggio Calabria-Benetton Treviso 69-94 
Pall. Varese-Pompea Naples 97-91 
Scavolini Pesaro-Vertical Vision Cantu' 80-91 
Climamio Bologna-Armani Milan 81-62 
Montepaschi Siena-Sicc Jesi 79-76 
Navigo.it Teramo-Lottomatica Rome 14/10 20:30

Daily "dunk-o-meter"

Cantù 6 dunks
Livorno 5 dunks
Avellino 4 dunks
Biella 4 dunks
Reggio Emilia 4 dunks
Siena 4 dunks
Varese 4 dunks
Bologna 3 dunks
Naples 2 dunks
pesaro 2 dunks
Udine 2 dunks
Milan 1 dunk
Reggio Calabria 1 dunk
Treviso 1 dunk
Roseto 0 dunks
Jesi 0 dunks


----------



## JGKoblenz

OK, I will merge all of the other threads into this one. :yes:


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> OK, I will merge all of the other threads into this one. :yes:


Ups ... good night ... I forgot this other thread 

Thanks JG :grinning:


----------



## italianBBlover

Teramo VS Rome 69-74

For Teramo Huges 18 points and 9 rebounds, Cittadini 11 points and 10 rebounds

For Rome Tusek 17 points and 8 rebounds, Righetti 17 points and 4 rebounds


----------



## italianBBlover

Benetton Treviso-Scavolini Pesaro 77-70 
Vertical Vision Cantu'-Armani Jeans Milano 58-68 
Sicc Jesi-Air Avellino 95-78 
Bipop Carire R. Emilia-Navigo.it Teramo 78-49 
Roseto Basket-Climamio Bologna 62-84 
Snaidero Cu. Udine-Viola Reggio Calabria 100-81 
Pall. Varese-Montepaschi Siena 87-90 (decisive a triple of Myers with 1 sec. left)
Lottomatica Roma-Lauretana Biella 95-72 
Pompea Napoli-Basket Livorno 102-113 

TOP SCORERS
D. Nicholas 35 points.
M. Boni 33 p. 
C. Myers 29 p. (6/7 from 3)
S. Becirovic 26 p. 
G. Sekunda 25 p. 


TOP REBOUNDERS
M. Rocca 12 rebounds
S. Arigbabu 12 r.
J. Jaacks 11 r. 
D. Fajardo 10 r. 
M. Estill 10 r.

Daily "dunk-o-meter"
Biella 6 dunks
Rome 5 dunks
Reggio Calabria 4 dunks
Bologna 3 dunks
Cantù 3 dunks
Livorno 3 dunks
Milan 3 dunks
Udine 3 dunks
Jesi 2 dunks
Naples 2 dunks
Varese 2 dunks
Avellino 1 dunks
Siena 1 dunk
Treviso 1 dunk
Pesaro 0 dunks
Teramo 0 dunks
Reggio Emilia 0 dunks
Roseto 0 dunks


----------



## italianBBlover

STANDINGS (points-wins-loses)

1. Montepaschi Siena 10 5 0

2. Benetton Treviso 8 4 1

3. Climamio Bologna 8 4 1

4. Armani Milano 8 4 1

5. Snaidero Udine 8 4 1

6. Vertical Vision Cantù 6 3 2

7. Varese 6 3 2

8. Pompea Naples 6 3 2

9. Scavolini Pesaro 4 2 3

10. Sicc Jesi 4 2 3

11. Lottomatica Rome 4 2 3

12. Lauretana Biella 4 2 3

13. Bipop Reggio Emilia 4 2 3

14. Livorno 4 2 3

15. Navigo.it Teramo 2 1 4

16. Air Avellino 2 1 4

17. Roseto Sharks 2 1 4

18. Viola Reggio Calabria 0 0 5


----------



## italianBBlover

Roseto signed G-F *Brad Traina* and former NBA PG* Abdul Rauf*.


----------



## AMR

how's Albert Miralles doing?
and Diego Fajardo (a guy totally unknown for the Spanish fans)?


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> how's Albert Miralles doing?
> and Diego Fajardo (a guy totally unknown for the Spanish fans)?


Miralles is doing his things pretty well but nothing of special till now.

Fajardo is shining on the Milan's court, but it's not a news ... Diego is well knowed in Italy to be a real "warrior" and a very good 4-5.

I'm a big fans of him still from the times of Roseto (3 years ago).


----------



## italianBBlover

DAY 6

Basket Livorno-Lottomatica Rome *70-90* (att. 5,500)
Armani Jeans Milan-Pompea Naples *90-88* (att. 4,000)
Roseto Sharks-Navigo.it Teramo *75-65* (att. 2,600)
Air Avellino-Benetton Treviso *73-91* (att. 3,000)
Lauretana Biella-Pall. Varese *93-87* (att. 2,630)
Viola Reggio Calabria-Vertical Vision Cantu' *88-81* (att. 1,500) 
Scavolini Pesaro-Bipop Carire R. Emilia *64-60* (att. 6,106)
Climamio Bologna-Sicc Jesi *96-82* (att. 4,858)
Montepaschi Siena-Snaidero Cu. Udine *94-62* (att. 5,550)


To notice: young PF Angelo Gigli (Reggio Emilia) made 15 points (with 3 dunks), 9 rebounds, 5 steals and *6* blocks !!


----------



## italianBBlover

Lottomatica Rome-Montepaschi Siena *82-81* 
Benetton Treviso-Basket Livorno *73-68* 
Sicc Jesi-Pallacanestro Varese 28/10 20:30 
Bipop Reggio Emilia-Climamio Bologna 28/10 20:30 
Air Avellino-Lauretana Biella 28/10 20:30 
Navigo.it Teramo-Armani Jeans Milan 28/10 20:30 
Snaidero Udine-Scavolini Pesaro 28/10 20:30 
Viola Reggio Calabria-Roseto Sharks 28/10 20:30 
Vertical Vision Cantu'-Pompea Naples 28/10 20:30


----------



## Bruno

pallacanestro valece what do you thing and what are the best and most knowing players in this team? i´m asking this because i want to know if deserve pay i ticket to see them play against queluz(portuguese team) in uleb cup.


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>Bruno</b>!
> pallacanestro valece what do you thing and what are the best and most knowing players in this team? i´m asking this because i want to know if deserve pay i ticket to see them play against queluz(portuguese team) in uleb cup.


Well, Varese has got some interesting players like Becirovic, Norman Nolan, Andrea Meneghin, Allegretti, Bolzonella, Cal Bowdler.

It deserves a ticket IMO :yes:


----------



## Bruno

i will be in that game . thanks for the info.


----------



## italianBBlover

Game 7th

Lottomatica Rome-Montepaschi Siena *82-81* 
Benetton Treviso-Basket Livorno *73-68* 
Sicc Jesi-Pall. Varese *105-99 *
Bipop Carire R. Emilia-Climamio Bologna *64-99* 
Air Avellino-Lauretana Biella *90-82* 
Navigo.it Teramo-Armani Jeans Milano *65-75* 
Snaidero Cu. Udine-Scavolini Pesaro *85-79* 
Viola Reggio Calabria-Roseto Basket *82-86* 
Vertical Vision Cantu'-Pompea Napoli *98-85*

Sicc Jesi-Varese 105-99 
Jesi: Boni 28, Tutt 19, Jurak 15, Rombaldoni 15
Varese: Nolan 22, Digbeu 17, De Pol 16, Bolzonella 15

Bipop Reggio Emilia-Climamio Bologna 64-99 
Reggio Emilia: Sims 20, Gigli 18
Bologna: Lorbek 17, Rancik 16, Belinelli 15

Air Avellino-Lauretana Biella 90-82 
Avellino: Green 24, Prato 21, Williams 17, Ryan 15
Biella: Di Bella 18, Austin 16

Navigo.it Teramo-Armani Jeans Milano 67-75 
Teramo: Thomas 19
Milano: Gigena 17

Snaidero Udine-Scavolini Pesaro 85-79 
Udine: Gorenc 27
Pesaro: Mottola 22, Milic 18, Smith 16

Reggio Calabria-Roseto 82-86 
Reggio Calabria: Blanchard 22, Rencher 18
Roseto: Andul-Rauf 19, Woodward 18

Vertical Vision Cantù-Pompea Napoli 98-85 
Cantù: Kaukenas 24, Rogers 18, Miralles 15
Napoli: Trepagnier 22, Allen 21, Spinelli 15


Daily "*dunk-o-meter*" 
Treviso 6 dunks
Rome 5 dunks
Avellino 4 dunks
Bologna 4 dunks
Pesaro 4 dunks
Jesi 3 dunks
Biella 2 dunks
Cantù 2 dunks
Reggio Emilia 2 dunks
Udine 2 dunks
Livorno 1 dunk
Milan 1 dunk
Reggio Calabria 1 dunk
Siena 1 dunk
Varese 1 dunk
Naples 0 dunks
Roseto 0 dunks
Teramo 0 dunks


----------



## ostend

Yes Roseto won again  :grinning: :grinning: :grinning: :grinning: :grinning: :grinning: happy


----------



## italianBBlover

Naples cuts head coach Andrea Mazzon !


----------



## italianBBlover

Week-end 8th turn 

Siena vs. Treviso *75-69* (att. 5,800)

SI Stefanov 24 points, Thornton 6 rebounds
TV Marconato 14 points, Marconato 14 rebounds


----------



## italianBBlover

Varese vs. Cantù *71-106* (att. 5,300)

VA Alain Digbeu 19 points, Norman Nolan 13 rebounds
CA Phil Jones 29 points, Kelecevic 7 rebounds


----------



## Bruno

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Varese vs. Cantù *71-106* (att. 5,300)
> 
> VA Alain Digbeu 19 points, Norman Nolan 13 rebounds
> CA Phil Jones 29 points, Kelecevic 7 rebounds


what a lose for varese 35 pts is too much they played so bad italianbblover?


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>Bruno</b>!
> 
> what a lose for varese 35 pts is too much they played so bad italianbblover?


They were without Becirovic, but aniway the played very bad, above all on defense ( Cantù made like ~20/30 from 3).

Right now Varese seems to have big "chemical" trubles and his coach is near the cut (great contestation from the audience at the end of the game).

Pity, the roster is good, even if they haven't a serious center (Callahan and Bowdler :uhoh: )


----------



## italianBBlover

Montepaschi Siena-Benetton Treviso *75-69* (att. 5,800)
Casti Group Varese-Vertical Vision Cantu' *71-106* (att. 4,400)
Navigo.it Teramo-Snaidero Udine *85-75* (att. 2,700)
Lauretana Biella-Basket Livorno *83-84* (att. 2,500)
Armani Jeans Milan-Roseto Sharks *73-56* (att. 3,500)
Lottomatica Rome-Sicc Jesi *97-74* (att. 3,500)
Pompea Naples-Bipop Reggio Emilia *60-86* (att. 3,400)
Scavolini Pesaro-Air Avellino *99-66* (att. 5,800)
Climamio Bologna-Viola Reggio Calabria *107-71* (att. 4,400)

Mancinelli throws down something 









Various notes of the day -> 

- Belinelli (Bologna) 20 points with 3/4 from 2 (3 dunks) , 4/6 from 3, 4 steals

- Bologna made 11 dunks

- Bologna made 31 assist (a MONSTER number for the european standard)

- Young Marco Mordente (Reggio Emilia) collected 18 points, 7 rebounds and 7 steals

- Angelo Gigli (Reggio Emilia) 5/5 from 2 with 3 dunks + 4 rebounds

- young italian PF Thomas Ress (Pesaro) grabed 9 rebounds in just 15 minutes ... + 2 blocks ....

- Pesaro's SG Matteo Malaventura 5/6 from 3 + 3 assist + 3 rebounds in 23 minutes 


Later more news


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Can you buy Lega dvds? Is there a link on their website to an english or spanish version of the website? Thanks.


----------



## italianBBlover

Giulio Cadeo isn't more the coach of Varese.

The nw one ? probably Crespi or Subotic


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Can you buy Lega dvds? Is there a link on their website to an english or spanish version of the website? Thanks.


Hi Pan

At the end of every season there is usually a VHS and a DVD with a review, but I dunno now where you can buy it on the net.

The Lega A1 website is still only in italian.

http://www.legabasket.it

Grettings !


----------



## italianBBlover

The new Varese's coach is officially *Ruben Mangano* (the Argentina's one)


----------



## AMR

great signing by Varese, Rubén Magnano is one of the best coaches of the world


----------



## italianBBlover

http://www.pallacanestrovarese.it/


----------



## JGKoblenz

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Guilherme Giovannoni, he will be playing for Lauretana Biella, let's see if he will put a solid contribution this year.
> 
> Guilherme Giovannoni


Guilherme seems to be doing OK if we take in consideration his playing time. I can't speak italian, but here is an attempt to read his stats:

13.0 PPG, 58.5 FG%, 38.9 3P%, 73.7 FT%, 4.6 RPG, 1.3 APG in 25.8 MPG.

Of course stats don't tell the whole story, so if anyone saw him in action, I would appreciate a comment.


----------



## Bruno

he already coach the last game of varese?because i want to see him this week in portugal.


----------



## AMR

It seems Nacho Rodilla played well


----------



## italianBBlover

Lauretana Biella-Pompea Naples *68-74* (att. ---)
Climamio Bologna-Scavolini Pesaro *90-66* (att. 5,082)
Sicc Jesi-Snaidero Udine *96-86* (att. 2,800)
Air Avellino-Casti Group Varese *93-80* (att. 2,100)
Basket Livorno-Bipop Reggio Emilia *82-91* (att. 6,000)
Roseto Sharks-Montepaschi Siena *108-105* (att. 4,000)
Viola Reggio Calabria-Navigo.it Teramo *91-74* (att. 2,000)
Vertical Vision Cantu'-Lottomatica Rome *87-81* (att. 3,700)
Benetton Treviso-Armani Jeans Milan *82-77* (att. 4,236)


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> It seems Nacho Rodilla played well


4/9 from 2, 3/6 from 3, 3 rebounds, 3 steals, 2 assist

Really not bad


----------



## italianBBlover

*10th turn* 

Reggio Emilia vs. Jesi *69-62*
RE Mordente 18 points, Gigli 9 rebounds (+3 blocks)
JE Boni 15 points, Violette 13 rebounds

Rome vs. Milan *72-74*
RM Giacchetti 16 points, Sconochini 8 rebounds
MI Calabria 15 points, Fajardo 6 rebounds

Navigo.it Teramo-Air Avellino *98-82*
TE Thomas 26 points, Sales 9 rebounds
AV Middleton 28 points, Massie 7 rebounds

Snaidero Cu. Udine-Climamio Bologna *74-103* 
UD Gorenc 18 points, Estill 13 rebounds
BO Pozzecco 17 points, Mancinelli 6 rebounds (+16 points + 2 blocks + 4 assists)

Casti Group Varese-Benetton Treviso *94-90* 
VA Becirovic 23 points, Nolan 10 rebounds 
TV Garnett 20 points, Marconato 8 rebounds

Vertical Vision Cantu'-Basket Livorno *93-75* 
CA Miralles 16 points, Miralles 14 rebounds
LI Porta 14 rebounds, Shumpert 6 rebounds

Pompea Naples-Roseto Sharks *91-85* 
NA Penberthy 20 points, Albano 8 rebounds
RO Abdul Rauf 36 points, Brown 8 rebounds

Montepaschi Siena-Viola Reggio Calabria *74-67* 
SI Galanda 22 points, Galanda 13 rebounds 
RC Rencher 17 points, Shaw 9 rebounds

Scavolini Pesaro-Lauretana Biella *83-83*
PS Smith 17 points, Frosini 12 rebounds
BI Austin 23 points, Austin 9 rebounds


----------



## italianBBlover

To notice that Virtus Bologna (firmly 1st in Lega2) is averaging an attendence about 7,500 (today 7,615) ...


----------



## italianBBlover

Just for fun

Italian A1 league dunk-o-meter after 10 games played

Teams
Bologna 38 dunks
Biella 29 dunks
Milan 29 dunks
Reggio Emilia 28 dunks
Treviso 28 dunks
Livorno 24 dunks
Reggio Calabria 23 dunks
Cantù 22 dunks
Pesaro 22 dunks
Avellino 21 dunks
Varese 21 dunks
Jesi 20 dunks
Rome 18 dunks
Teramo 18 dunks
Udine 17 dunks
Siena 16 dunks
Naples 13 dunks
Roseto --

The best individual dunker till now is Angelo Gigli with almost 2 dunks per game


----------



## italianBBlover

Armani Milan vs. Varese *91-72*

Great victory of Milan, the score is even a little lying.

- For Milan 7 players over 10 points
- Singleton can put on an airlines company  
- MarkoMaravic the big surprise of the day, after an hard start of season !


----------



## italianBBlover

Armani Jeans Milan-Casti Group Varese *91-72* (_att. 4,000_)
Climamio Bologna-Pompea Napoli *88-61* (_att. 4,860_)
Air Avellino-Bipop Carire R. Emilia *84-78* (_att. 2,150_)
Basket Livorno-Snaidero Cu. Udine *91-84* (_att. 6,000_)
Roseto Sharks-Lottomatica Roma *81-88* (_att. 3,150_)
Lauretana Biella-Montepaschi Siena *77-96* (_att. 2,610_)
Viola Reggio Calabria-Sicc Jesi *90-85* (_att. 1,650_)
Scavolini Pesaro-Navigo.it Teramo *102-94* (_att. 6,130_)
Benetton Treviso-Vertical Vision Cantu' *77-68* (_att. 4,038_)


----------



## italianBBlover

Naples cuts Jeff Trepagnier and signs SG-SF *Keith Carter* (quite famous here for his 2 pretty good season already did in Italy).


----------



## Sigma

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Italian A1 league dunk-o-meter after 10 games played


Where can you see it?


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>Sigma</b>!
> 
> Where can you see it?


http://www.legabasket.it/team/tbd.phtml

Pg= games played
Pun=points made

Falli=fouls
C=made
S=against

Tiri da 2= 2 pointers
R=made
T=attempted

Sc = dunks ("schiacciate")

Tiri da 3= 3 pointers
R=made
T=attempted

Tiri liberi= free throws
R=made
T=attempted

Rimbalzi=rebounds
0=offense
D=defense

Stop=blocks
D=gave
S=against

Palle=balls
p=turnovers
R=steals

a.s.s.=assists

Attention : to see the *averages* choose "medie" in the box _dati_ (just over "tiri da 3").
The same with the *highs* (choose _highs_)


----------



## el_Diablo

> Scavolini Pesaro-Navigo.it Teramo 102-94 (att. 6,130)


rannikko with 27 points in 24 minutes (2P 1/1=100% 3P 7/8=87.5% FT 4/4=100%). pretty good shooting day, huh...


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> 
> 
> rannikko with 27 points in 24 minutes (2P 1/1=100% 3P 7/8=87.5% FT 4/4=100%). pretty good shooting day, huh...


In the 3th quarter Rannikko made something like 5 or 6 threes in a row and without errors ... he was in "trance"


----------



## italianBBlover

12th round

Armani Jeans Milano-Basket Livorno 88-82 
Lottomatica Roma-Benetton Treviso 77-85 
Montepaschi Siena-Climamio Bologna 94-86 
Sicc Jesi-Scavolini Pesaro 77-85 
Bipop Carire R. Emilia-Vertical V. Cantu' 83-93 
Air Avellino-Viola Reggio Calabria 88-83 
Navigo.it Teramo-Pompea Napoli 110-91 
Snaidero Cu. Udine-Lauretana Biella 76-61 
Casti Group Varese-Roseto Basket 83-69


----------



## italianBBlover

13th game-day

Pompea Napoli-Lottomatica Roma *83-91* (aud. 3,700)
NA
Penberthy 23 points, Allen 22, Andersen 19
Rocca 6 rebounds, Albano 6, Andersen 6
RM
Carter 25 points, Edney 20, Van Den Spiegel 15
Van Den Spiegel 9 rebounds, Carter 5, Tusek 5

Vertical Vision Cantu'-Montepaschi Siena *85-79* (aud. 3,678)
CA
Kaukenas 29 points, Miralles 23, Morandais 9 
Miralles 10 rebounds, Stonerook 6, Morandais 4
SI
Vanterpool 23 points, Thornton 14, Chiagic 9
Kakiouzis 8 rebounds, Thornton 8, Chiacig 4

Basket Livorno-Casti Group Varese *78-82* (aud. 5,500)
LI
Nicholas 27 points, Shumpert 17, Fultz 9
Anagonye 9 rebounds, Shumpert 6 rebounds, Cristiano Zanus Fortes 6 
VA
Alessandro De Pol 27 points, Becirovic 16, Nolan 15
De Pol 9 rebounds, Becirovic 6, Digbeu 4 

Lauretana Biella-Sicc Jesi *87-76* (aud. 2,335)
BI
Jaacks 18 points, Di Bella 16, Austin 16
Jaacks 9 rebounds, Austin 7, Marco Cusin 6
JE 
Violette 22 points, Tutt 16, Ivory 15
Violette 6 rebounds, Ivory 5, Maggioli 4

Viola Reggio Cal.-Bipop Carire R. Emilia *85-98* (aud. 1,300)
RC 
Mazzarino 21 points, Blanchard 20, Shaw 13
Shaw 14 rebounds, Blanchard 9, Mazzarino 3
RE
Gigli 29 points, Mordente 20, Giorgio Boscagin 20 
Gigli 8 rebounds (+2 dunks + 2 blocks) , Hines 6, Boscagin 4 

Scavolini Pesaro-Armani Jeans Milano *74-83* (aud. 7,125)
PS 
Smith 25 points, Möttölä 18, Archibald 13
Archibald 7 rebounds, Frosini 5 rebounds, Smith 4 
MI
Fajardo 19 points, Calabria 17, Blair 16
Fajardo 10 rebounds, Blair 10, Singleton 4 

Benetton Treviso-Navigo.it Teramo *85-81* (aud. 3,464)
TV
Garnett 21 points, Soragna 20,Bulleri 20
Marconato 8 rebounds, Goree 8, Beard 5 
TE
Wheeler 21 points, Sales 15, Raiola 13
Sales 10 rebounds, Cittadini 6, Raiola 5

Climamio Bologna-Air Avellino *90-69* (aud. 4,786)
BO 
Vujanic 18 points, Smodiz 15 , Basile 13
Smodiz 6 rebounds, Douglas 6, Basile 5
AV
Massie 16 points, Middleton 12, Ryan 12
Massie 12 rebounds, Ezugzu 6, Prato 4

Roseto Sharks-Snaidero Cu. Udine 06/12 20:30 


Great stats-day for the italian players, olds and youngs.
Just 2 examples: _Alessandro De Pol_ 27 points and 9 rebounds, _Angelo Gigli_ 29 points, 7 rebounds and 2 blocks ...


----------



## italianBBlover

Ah, yea ... last news about the Virtus Bologna's attendance in the 2nd division: yesterday 7,750 people at Malaguti arena


----------



## italianBBlover

Wow, attention: because of some burocracy rules brocken, it seems that Bologna lost 0-20 the game with Avellino :uhoh: 

Even the score on the official Lega's website say this

http://www.legabasket.it/


----------



## italianBBlover

The new standing

1. Armani J. MI 22 
2. Montepaschi SI 20 
3. Benetton TV 20 
4. Climamio BO 20 
5. Vertical V. Cantù 18 
6. Scavolini PS 14 
7. Lottomatica RM 14 
8. Air AV 12 
9. Snaidero UD 12 
10. Bipop RE 12 
11. Casti Group VA 12 
12. Pompea NA 10 
13. Livorno 8 
14. Sicc Jesi 8 
15. Roseto 8 
16. Navigo.it TE 8 
17. Lauretana BI 8 
18. Viola RC 6


----------



## italianBBlover

Fresh news: Scavolini Pesaro cuts head coach Phil Melillo !


----------



## italianBBlover

About the Fortitudo's trouble: the fact is that few minutes before the game, two italian players of Bologna (Mancinelli and Belinelli) have had a flu attack, and so they went away from the arena to prevent possible problems with the other players.
From this, then, has born a mistake between the floor officials and the Bologna's managers/doctors.

Tomorrow it'll be clearer.


----------



## italianBBlover

Marco Crespi is the new Pesaro's head coach.


----------



## el_Diablo

how do you think the changing of the coach will affect möttölä's and rannikko's roles/minutes?


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> how do you think the changing of the coach will affect möttölä's and rannikko's roles/minutes?


Not much, I think.

Hanno is playing on his usual (high) levels, while Teemuu is playing like a rollercoaster ... one game he rocks, the other one he sucks ...


----------



## italianBBlover

The italian Lega A1's board gives reason to Fortitudo Bologna, and so Bologna won officially the game vs. Avellino .


----------



## italianBBlover

Now officially Armani Milan is playing the games vs. Bologna (february 6th) and the Lombardy's derby vs. Cantù (february 13th) in the bigger city arena, the Filaforum ( more than 13,000 seats) !

http://www.olimpiamilano.com/legginews.asp?newsid=891

Then almost surely the team will return there during the play-off too.

Great news !


----------



## italianBBlover

Basket Livorno-Montepaschi Siena *93-91* (att. 7,000)
Sicc Jesi-Navigo.it Teramo *90-85* (att. )
Bipop Reggio Emilia-Casti Group Varese *93-72* (att. 3,210)
Roseto Sharks-Scavolini Pesaro *82-75* (att. 3,000)
Armani Milan-Lauretana Biella *94-57* (att. 4,000)
Lottomatica Rome-Air Avellino *81-77* (att. 3,500)
Vertical Vision Cantu'-Snaidero Udine *87-81* (att. 3,700)
Pompea Naples-Viola Reggio Calabria *97-91* (att. 3,500)
Benetton Treviso-Climamio Bologna *84-70* (att. 5,000)


----------



## Nikos

How was the Bulleri/Vujanic matchup in that game?


----------



## Toxicity

> Originally posted by <b>Nikos</b>!
> How was the Bulleri/Vujanic matchup in that game?


Bulleri had a great start, scoring much of his 17 total points in the 1st half, so Benetton reached a safe-margin enough to win the game... Vujanic started very bad forcing many situations and shots, then scored some outside shots in the last quarter but it was too late to adjust the game...

Bulleri won clearly that matchup.


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>Toxicity</b>!
> 
> 
> Bulleri had a great start, scoring much of his 17 total points in the 1st half, so Benetton reached a safe-margin enough to win the game... Vujanic started very bad forcing many situations and shots, then scored some outside shots in the last quarter but it was too late to adjust the game...
> 
> Bulleri won clearly that matchup.


Agree

Milos had a clear "off-day", while Bullo played with his usual energy.


----------



## Nikos

How is Bulleri's defense in general? Very good for a International PG? Or just a little above average?


----------



## italianBBlover

16° turn - 02/01/2005 18:15

Pompea Naples-Air Avellino 82-89 (att. 3,800)
Basket Livorno-Navigo.it Teramo 80-93 (att. 5,700 )
Sedima Roseto-Sicc Jesi 69-68 (att. 3,000 )
Lottomatica Rome-Viola Reggio Calabria 82-78 (att. 2,500) 
Vertical Vision Cantu'-Lauretana Biella 84-83 (att. 3,625)
Benetton Treviso-Snaidero Udine 80-49 (att. 4,000 )
Climamio Bologna-Casti Group Varese 85-78 (att. 5,032)
Scavolini Pesaro-Montepaschi Siena 79-92 (att. 6,553)
Armani Milan-Bipop Reggio Emilia *76-75* (att. 4,000)


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>Nikos</b>!
> How is Bulleri's defense in general? Very good for a International PG? Or just a little above average?


Well, I think his defense it's quite good, anyway in average.


----------



## italianBBlover

17° round

Snaidero Cu. Udine-Armani Jeans Milano *74-83* 
Lauretana Biella-Climamio Bologna *85-90* 
Sicc Jesi-Benetton Treviso *76-89* 
Bipop Carire R. Emilia-Lottomatica Roma *85-62* 
Air Avellino-Sedima Roseto *87-90* 
Navigo.it Teramo-Vertical Vision Cantu' *88-80* 
Viola Reggio Calabria-Basket Livorno *84-79* 
Casti Group Varese-Scavolini Pesaro *84-78* 
Montepaschi Siena-Pompea Napoli *96-99* (_after 1 o.t._)


----------



## italianBBlover

Great game-day 

16/01/2005 18:15
Climamio Bologna-Vertical Vision Cantu' *83-78* 
Sedima Roseto-Bipop Carire R. Emilia *66-65[7b] 
Montepaschi Siena-Air Avellino 100-69 
Scavolini Pesaro-Basket Livorno 107-82 
Casti Group Varese-Navigo.it Teramo 76-101 
Lauretana Biella-Viola Reggio Calabria 92-100 
Snaidero Cu. Udine-Lottomatica Roma 77-76 
Pompea Napoli-Benetton Treviso 83-88 
Armani Jeans Milano-Sicc Jesi 85-68*


----------



## italianBBlover

HUGE victory of Scavolini Pesaro vs. Maccabi Tel Aviv !! *97-95*


----------



## italianBBlover

2° turn - 23/01/2005 18:15

Viola Reggio Calabria-Casti Group Varese *73-66* 
Vertical Vision Cantu'-Sedima Roseto *92-80* 
Benetton Treviso-Lauretana Biella *76-69* 
Lottomatica Rome-Scavolini Pesaro *85-67* 
Bipop Reggio Emilia-Snaidero Udine *100-62* 
Air Avellino-Armani Milan *89-81* 
Sicc Jesi-Pompea Naples *97-89* 
Basket Livorno-Climamio Bologna *94-82* (att. 6,100)
Navigo.it Teramo-Montepaschi Siena *70-82*


----------



## italianBBlover

5° turn (2nd half-season)
12-13/02/2005 

Viola Reggio Calabria-Snaidero Udine *92-89* (_aud. 3,000_)
Scavolini Pesaro-Benetton Treviso *74-93* (_aud. 7,312_)
Lauretana Biella-Lottomatica Rome *97-77* (_aud. 2,553_)
Air Avellino-Sicc Jesi *87-75* (_aud. 1,815_)
Navigo.it Teramo-Bipop Reggio Emilia *69-84* (_aud. 3,276_)
Climamio Bologna-Sharks Roseto *98-101* (_aud. 5,000_)
Montepaschi Siena-Casti Group Varese	*82-73* (_aud. 5,246_)
Armani Milan-Vertical Vision Cantu' *80-92* (_aud. 11,200_)
Basket Livorno-Pompea Naples *105-92* (_aud. 5,150_)


----------



## italianBBlover

The Marconato's 10 dunks during Scavolini Pesaro vs. Benetton Treviso should be the new LegA1-record of dunks in a game by a player.

The old record was 9 dunks in a game by Darryl "chocolate thunder" Dawkins, if I'm right.


----------



## Toxicity

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> The Marconato's 10 dunks during Scavolini Pesaro vs. Benetton Treviso should be the new LegA1-record of dunks in a game by a player.
> 
> The old record was 9 dunks in a game by Darryl "chocolate thunder" Dawkins, if I'm right.


   


Well, i didn't watch that game but if the scout is true (link to Scavolini-Benetton scout: http://www.legabasket.it/game/?id=61531) it's amazing considering Marconato played only 24 minutes!!!


----------



## italianBBlover

This week-end brought 44,552 people in the italian arenas (av. 4,950).


----------



## Toxicity

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> The old record was 9 dunks in a game by Darryl "chocolate thunder" Dawkins, if I'm right.


In a 3 years ago Superbasket small-book it's reported a George Banks record of 9 dunks in 96/97 season playing for Banco Sardegna Sassari. But i'm not sure it was made in Lega A (more probable A-2)...


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>Toxicity</b>!
> 
> 
> In a 3 years ago Superbasket small-book it's reported a George Banks record of 9 dunks in 96/97 season playing for Banco Sardegna Sassari. But i'm not sure it was made in Lega A (more probable A-2)...


Yea, Sassari played some seasons in the old A2 6-8 years ago, then it went down in B1 division until 1 year ago when it's back in Lega2.


----------



## italianBBlover

2 daily news

1 Reggio Emilia should have his new 8,000 seats arena in 2006, good !

2 the next italian All Star Game will have a new format with more events, it'll last 2 days and it'll host in the big Lottomatica arena of Rome.


----------



## italianBBlover

Vertical Vision Cantù-Casti Group Varese *81-70*
Benetton Treviso-Montepaschi Siena *68-63*
Snaidero Udine-Navigo.it Teramo *91-95*
Solidago Livorno-Lauretana Biella *95-85* (att. 7,500)
Sedima Roseto-Armani Milan *75-79*
Sicc Jesi-Lottomatica Rome *69-88*
Air Avellino-Scavolini Pesaro *75-73*
Viola Reggio Calabria-Climamio Bologna *70-81*
Bipop Reggio Emilia-Pompea Naples *80-82*


----------



## italianBBlover

Interesting day

Navigo.it Teramo-Eurofiditalia Reggio Calabria 92-84
Armani Milan-Benetton Treviso 66-64
Lottomatica Rome-Vertical Vision Cantù 94-84
Casti Group Varese-Air Avellino 81-91
Snaidero Udine-Sicc Jesi 85-84
Bipop Reggio Emilia-Solidago Livorno 89-76
Montepaschi Siena-Sedima Roseto 81-77
Pompea Naples-Lauretana Biella 88-71
Scavolini Pesaro-Climamio Bologna 79-71

Standing (points, won & lost games)
1. Benetton TV 
42
21
5

2. Armani J. MI 
38
19
7

3. Vertical V. Cantù 
36
18
8

4. Montepaschi SI 
36
18
8

5. Climamio BO 
36
18
8

6. Lottomatica RM 
26
13
13

7. Scavolini PS 
26
13
13

8. Navigo.it TE 
24
12
14

9. V. Solidago LI 
24
12
14

10. Pompea NA 
24
12
14

11. Snaidero UD 
24
12
14

12. Air AV 
22
11
15

13. Bipop RE 
22
11
15

14. Sedima Roseto 
22
11
15

15. Casti Group VA 
22
11
15

16. Lauretana BI 
16
8
18

17. Eurofiditalia RC 
14
7
19

18. Sicc Jesi 
14
7
19


----------



## italianBBlover

After an hard period, Mps Siena cuts Carlton Myers !

What a news

http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E04&jornada=18&id=608


----------



## italianBBlover

Week-end game 28 
April 9/10

Lauretana Biella - Snaidero Udine 69-66 
Climamio Bologna - Montepaschi Siena 80-65 (aud. 5,050) 
Benetton Treviso - Lottomatica Roma 84-62 
Sedima Roseto - Casti Group Varese 83-71 
Villaggio Solidago Livorno - Armani Jeans Milano 65-79 (aud. 7,500)
Pompea Napoli - Navigo.it Teramo 82-73 (aud. 4,000)
Eurofiditalia Reggio Calabria - Air Avellino 99-82 (aud. 2,000) 
Vertical Vision Cantu' - Bipop Reggio Emilia 73-78 (aud. 3,700) 
Scavolini Pesaro - Sicc Jesi 72-80 (aud. 6,540)

Curiosity -> Milan's team made 13 dunks (Blair 7, Singleton 4, Calabria 1, Alberti 1)

Standing
http://195.70.37.251/stand/complete.phtml


----------



## italianBBlover

30th turn

Scores

Bipop Reggio Emilia-Eurofiditalia Reggio Calabria 95-98
Air Avellino-Climamio Bologna 81-69
Navigo.it Teramo-Benetton Treviso 79-81
Armani Milan-Scavolini Pesaro 70-57
Lottomatica Roma-Pompea Naples 82-96
Sicc Jesi-Lauretana Biella 77-70
Snaidero Udine-Sedima Roseto 85-76
Casti Group Varese- Solidago Livorno 89-80
Montepaschi Siena-Vertical Vision Cantù 87-78

Standings

http://195.70.37.251/stand/complete.phtml


----------



## italianBBlover

Naples .vs Siena 82-84
Pesaro .vs Varese 99-83
Livorno .vs Reggio Calabria 87-78
F. Bologna .vs Biella 89-79
Milan .vs Udine 92-68
Cantù .vs Teramo 90-72
Roseto .vs Avellino 113-86
Rome .vs Reggio Emilia 91-75
Treviso .vs Jesi 91-73

Jesi and Reggio Calabria return to Lega2


The Play-Off quarters of final 

Treviso .vs Naples
Milan vs Cantù
Siena .vs Rome
F. Bologna .vs Roseto


The play off
QUARTI DI FINALE
Gara 1 MERC 11 – GIO 12 MAGGIO
Gara 2 SAB 14 – DOM 15 MAGGIO
Gara 3 MART 17 – MERC 18 MAGGIO
Ev. Gara 4 GIO 19 – VEN 20 MAGGIO
Ev. Gara 5 SAB 21 – DOM 22 MAGGIO

SEMIFINALE
Gara 1 MERC 25 – GIO 26 MAGGIO
Gara 2 SAB 28 – DOM 29 MAGGIO
Gara 3 MAR 31 MAGGIO – MERC 1 GIUGNO
Ev Gara 4 GIO 2 – VEN 3 GIUGNO
Ev Gara 5 SAB 4 – DOM 5 GIUGNO

FINALE
Gara 1 MERCOLEDI’ 8 GIUGNO
Gara 2 SABATO 11 GIUGNO
Gara 3 MARTEDI’ 14 GIUGNO
Ev Gara 4 GIOVEDI’ 16 GIUGNO
Ev Gara 5 DOMENICA 19 GIUGNO


----------



## italianBBlover

Today start the Play Off !

Quarter of final - game 1

Treviso .vs Naples at Verde arena of Treviso
Milan .vs Cantù at Filaforum arena of Milan
Siena .vs Rome at Sclavo arena of Siena
Bologna .vs Roseto at Dozza arena of Bologna

All the game at 8:30pm italian time (Bologna 8:15pm)


----------



## italianBBlover

Treviso .vs Naples 
*94-75*

Serie 1-0

---------

Milan .vs Cantù (audience 9,000) 
*83-77*

Serie 1-0

---------

Siena .vs Rome 
*86-88*

Serie 0-1


----------



## italianBBlover

Already sold 7,000 tickets for Rome .vs Siena at Lottomatica arena of Rome :banana:


----------



## italianBBlover

Game 2 - 14/05/2005 20:30

Naples-Treviso *75-86*
Serie 0-2

Cantù-Milan *83-92*
Serie 0-2

Rome-Siena *82-78* (aud. 10,500)
Serie 2-0

Sedima Roseto-Climamio BO	
15/05 20:30


----------



## italianBBlover

Here some pics of Rome .vs Siena, taken directly from TV ... sorry for the quality ...


----------



## italianBBlover

Look this pics of the Lottomatica arena :banana:


----------



## italianBBlover

Milan .vs Cantù *94-83* (aud. 11,000)










Milan wins the serie 3-0 



Treviso .vs Naples *86-73* (aud. 4,500)

Treviso wins the serie 3-0


The first semi-final is Milan .vs Treviso !


----------



## italianBBlover

Rome .vs. Siena *87-78* (aud. 10,600 )

Rome wins the serie 3-1 !


----------



## italianBBlover

For game 2 of the semifinal Milan-Treviso, the Filaforum arena of Milan is already almost sold-out ( 11,700), while in Rome (Rome .vs Bologna) the tickets are already 8,000


----------



## italianBBlover

Semifinal GAME 2

Milan .vs Treviso * 58-49* (audience 11,500 )



















What defenses ...

The Serie is 1-1


Tomorrow Rome .vs Bologna (Rome's arena already sold-out with ~12,000 tickets)


----------



## italianBBlover

Rome .vs Bologna *76-65* (att. 11,400 )

Serie 1-1


----------



## italianBBlover

Games 3

Treviso .vs Milan 80-61

Bologna .vs Rome 80-61

On thursday Milan .vs Treviso at Filaforum arena, on friday Rome .vs Bologna at Lottomatica arena


----------



## italianBBlover

Game 4

Milan .vs Treviso *69-58* (audience 12,000 )

Serie is 2-2


----------



## alex

Hey BBlover, how big/nice are the typical Italian stadiums? Is it expensive to got to games?

Probabilmente vado a Roma a studiare quest anno, e vorrei andare a delle partite di pallacanestro. Grazie per l'informazione!


----------



## italianBBlover

alex said:


> Hey BBlover, how big/nice are the typical Italian stadiums? Is it expensive to got to games?
> 
> Probabilmente vado a Roma a studiare quest anno, e vorrei andare a delle partite di pallacanestro. Grazie per l'informazione!


Ciao Alex

It depends: some A1 arenas aren't big ( 4-5,000 seats), others are pretty big like Milan, Rome, Pesaro, Bologna, Livorno etc ( 8-13,000 seats).

The prices are far from the NBA games, anyway they are usually between 15-20 euro (15-20 $) from the higher places or the "hardcore fans" zones behind the baskets , till the 80-100 euro (80-100$ ) fro the parterre and best seats.

Gretz !


----------



## italianBBlover

Game 4 

Rome .vs. Fortitudo Bologna 62-63 (audience 11,500)

Bologna advances ot the Final


Virtus Bologna returns in serie A1


----------



## italianBBlover

Game 4

Treviso .vs Milan 57-61 

Serie 3-2

Milan goes to the Final .vs F.Bologna !!!


----------



## italianBBlover

Pretty news: the italian A1 league final serie Bologna .vs Milan will be broadcasted (taped, not live) on NBA TV too ! 

The serie (best-of-5)

Bologna 06/08 8:30pm

Milan 06/11 8:30pm

Bologna 06/14 8:30pm

Milan 06/16 8:30pm

Bologna 06/19 8:30pm


----------



## italianBBlover

Game 1 was the typical game for a Final serie: hard defenses, quite dirty plays etc.

Bologna won *77-70* thanks mainly to a starting 31-8 run.

Game 2 will be on saturday in the filled ( 12,000) Filaforum arena of Milan


----------



## ItalianStallion

do you happen to have the stats for game 1 of the finals? how did mancio do? thanks. i know i might sound retarded not knowing but i live in the States and its not easy to get stats and images....


----------



## italianBBlover

2 news: Filaforum is already sold-out and on saturday it'll filled by more than 12,500 people.
Meanwhile it seems that Ettore Messina have done with CSKA ...


----------



## italianBBlover

Game 2

Armani Milan .vs Climamio Bologna 73-66 (audience 12,000 )










Serie is 1-1


----------



## italianBBlover

Woa, today in 2 (two) hours all the 12,000 tickets of the Filaforum arena for game 4 have been sold out .....


----------



## italianBBlover

The UNBELIEVABLE in Milan in front of 13,000 people

Bologna wins the game 65-67 and the italian championship with a last-second 3 shot, confirmed by the *istant-replay* after 1 minute from the end of the game.

What a game, what a final


----------



## Virtuoso

:clap: 

I heard about the incredible shot and come into this thread demanding pictures of it from you!

Or better yet a video.


----------



## italianBBlover

Virtuoso said:


> :clap:
> 
> I heard about the incredible shot and come into this thread demanding pictures of it from you!
> 
> Or better yet a video.


For now there's this


----------



## italianBBlover

Other pics (from repubblica.it )


----------

